# Soil Test



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Below are the the last two sample. The first one is last December and the 2nd one is this April 



So far this year I've applied some tiger 90 for my ph and also fertilized with Lesco 14-14-14 according to my soil analysis. My yard struggle this year after the winter which resulted in deadp spots in the spring. I recently re-sodded my front yard with Empire Zyosia. My plan for the rest of the year is to apply some potassium and get ready for next year. I pulled some soil samples before my renovation started on my new front yard with Zyosia.


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

Interesting to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

November still working on my ph but I'm starting to see some changes.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bigmks Oops. We forgot about you during the winter hibernation. Do you have more info on the test methods from your last test? Maybe the back page? And what they mean by See All in the comments?

Looking at your first and last report. Your P improved. Your pH is only 0.2 difference, which means it did not change. Testing/season variability will make it have a margin of error. At this pH, iron become less available. If you want more color, consider foliar iron (FAS) or chelated (FEature).

They report in lb/acre, but without their test methods and if they base those in 4in or 6in soil depth, it is hard to do a more in depth analysis. I suggest following their recommendations. Pottasium seems to be low, so try to find SOP (0-0-50).


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)




----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)




----------

